# opportunité / chance / occasion



## Calamitintin

1amateurdechopin said:


> J'ai eu l'opportunité de visiter les musées les plus connus du monde.


Je n'aurais pas utilisé opportunité, plutôt chance.
J'ai eu la chance de visiter les musées les plus connus du monde.
++
Cal


----------



## Spectre scolaire

J’ai eu la même réaction. 
Opportunité veut dire “ce qui est opportun” – p.ex. L’opportunité d’une décision.

Dans le sens de ce fil, c’est un anglicisme, p.ex. I had the opportunity to ..., “J’ai eu la chance de...”, “J’ai eu l’occasion de...”

J’ai remarqué qu’un autre “étranger” a également proposé l’occasion.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je voyais ça aussi comme "occasion" et non "chance" (même si c'est sûrement aussi heureux.). Seule 1amateur sait ce qu'elle voulait dire.


----------



## Rpkx

Salut,
Opportunité, pour occasion favorable, est effectivement un emploi critiquable (calque de l'anglais).
Mais "chance" n'a pas pour moi le même sens que "occasion" (qui peut ne pas s'être réalisée).

A plus,


----------



## Nicomon

Calamitintin said:


> Je n'aurais pas utilisé opportunité, plutôt chance.
> J'ai eu la chance de visiter les musées les plus connus du monde.



C'est ce que je dirais.  Occasion traduit aussi très bien "opportunity", mais *chance* me semble plus positif.  J'aimerais bien aussi avoir la chance de visiter les musées les plus connus du monde.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Nicomon said:
			
		

> Occasion traduit aussi très bien "opportunity", mais *chance* me semble plus positif.


 Hélas! Ces _faux amis_... Parce que c’est bien de cela dont il s’agit! Je vois un glissement sémantique du mot _opportunité_ vers _opportunity_.

[…]


----------



## Anne345

Opportunité : 
_P. méton. _Occasion ou circonstance favorable. _Il n'a pas le génie adroit et cauteleux d'un procureur qui ne perd ni une minute ni une opportunité_ (STENDHAL, _Rouge et Noir_ (TLFI)

Il sera difficile d'éviter tous les mots qui ont une origine commune avec un mot anglais...


----------



## OLN

Ce n'est pas si difficile en revanche d'éviter les anglicismes flagrants. 

Dans la phrase de Stendhal, on pourrait presque parler d'opportunisme, qui rejoint bien l'idée de profiter des circonstances pour saisir une occasion avantageuse.

Pour être complet, voici ce qui suit le paragraphe " *B. −* _P. méton._ Occasion ou circonstance favorable" dans le TLFi (source) :


> *Rem.* Cet empl. B, qui se répand de plus en plus, surtout dans la presse, sous l'influence de l'anglais, est condamné par les puristes qui recommandent d'employer plutôt _occasion_, _possibilité_, voire _perspective_ (voir Dupré 1972).


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

OLN said:


> Ce n'est pas si difficile en revanche d'éviter les anglicismes flagrants.
> Pour être complet, voici ce qui suit le paragraphe " *B. −* _P. méton._ Occasion ou circonstance favorable" dans le TLFi (source) :


Même s'il a fallu attendre plus de 8 ans, il fallait que cela fût dit!


----------



## chercheuse

Bonjour,
Est-ce qu'on pourrait dire "chance" dans cette phrase: "Ce cycle de cinéma français est une bonne chance pour voir de films gratuitement" ou faudrait-il dire "est une bonne occasion" ou "est une bonne opportunité"?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Parmi ces trois termes, seul _occasion_ convient dans ce contexte.


----------



## danielc

Je vois _opportunités d'emploi_ sur des sites canadiens et européens_. Possibilités_, _perspectives_, d'autres options?


----------



## Locape

Je n'en vois pas d'autres, 'éventualités' ou 'probabilités' ne fonctionnent pas bien dans ce contexte. Je préfère 'perspectives'.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

En français hexagonal, l'expression consacrée est "offres d'emploi"
Comme évoqué plus haut,  "opportunité" est vue de ce côté-ci de l'océan comme une paresse de langage, calquée sur l'anglais.


----------



## danielc

J'entends _opportunité _dans ce sens anglicisé chez beaucoup de vos compatriotes, ainsi que les miens.


----------



## Maître Capello

Gérard Napalinex said:


> En français hexagonal, l'expression consacrée est "offres d'emploi"


Je ne sais pas dans quels contextes danielc voit l'expression employée exactement, mais le sens de _offres d'emploi_ est pour moi différent de _possibilités/perspectives d'emploi_. Dans le premier cas, il s'agit d'emplois proposés, tandis que dans le second il est plutôt question de conjoncture. En tout cas, il faut certainement éviter de parler d'« opportunités d'emploi ».



danielc said:


> J'entends _opportunité _dans ce sens anglicisé chez beaucoup de vos compatriotes, ainsi que les miens.


Ce n'est pas parce que ce terme employé dans ce sens s'entend qu'il faut l'encourager.


----------



## Bezoard

On dit et on répète que c'est un anglicisme. Mais Littré donnait cette définition :


> *Absolument*. Occasion favorable. Saisir l'opportunité. Il s'est prévalu de l'opportunité.


Littré - opportunité - définition, citations, étymologie (littre.org)


----------



## Locape

Mais 'offres d'emploi' existe aussi en français canadien, non ? Si on dit 'Cette région offre de nombreuses perspectives d'emploi', est-ce qu'on peut remplacer 'perspectives' par 'opportunités' ? Ou faut-il dire 'Cette région offre de nombreuses opportunités pour l'emploi' ?


----------



## Terio

Oui, bien entendu, _offre d'emploi_ existe aussi au Canada. On entend aussi des choses du genre : « Cette entreprise laisse entrevoir de nouvelles _opportunités d'emploi »_, qui est sûrement calqué de l'anglais. Ça m'étonnerait que les personnes qui l'utilise aient consulté Littré ! _Perspectives _serait préférable.


----------

